# German Pinscher's



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Anyone have any experiance with these dogs. Are they a scaled down version of the doberman. I've heard they can be quite the handful. Has anyone seen them do any sport work.


----------



## Jenn Schoonbrood (Oct 31, 2008)

I've been a fan of this breed (I'm gettin' one as a pet!) They're mostly bred for show in North America. Actually, exclusively bred for show. I know a girl by the name of Tracey Hughes (Longwoods Working Dog Club) has/had one that she is/was playing around with in SchH, dunno if she's a member on this forum.

They're not a working breed anymore. But they'll, you know, play around. Maybe. If you get the right one.

Put it this way, I want a GP so I have a dog in the house that I have no inclination to train.

http://fraboontario.tripod.com/index.html


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Only based on pics and reading but I understand they are a much older breed then the Dobe.
I've seen pics of one that was white and spotted like a Dal.


----------

